

Box wants to let businesses control cloud encryption keys “this year” - zacwest
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/box-wants-to-let-businesses-control-cloud-encryption-keys-this-year/

======
zacwest
The disappointing part: "For Box, the service would likely be aimed at only
the most security-conscious organizations and not made available to individual
consumers."

Still, I hope it becomes a popular area to innovate for competitors.

